# New Website



## aquaboyaquatics (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello All,

I have put a new website up dedicated to freshwater Inverts. It is _Mod edit: please post your website in the link MalawianPro provided. Thanks!_ I breed most of my stuff but do some importing also.

thanks,
Mike Hall


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Mike, please post this in the appropriate thread: 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5262


----------

